# patch levels



## ginoitalo (Mar 16, 2009)

```
6.3-STABLE #5

7.0-RELEASE-p3

7.1-STABLE #0
```

Question 1:
   Are the #5, -p3 and #0 all patch levels ?


Question 2:
   After you cvsup, how can you tell what patch level you downloaded before installing


Question 3:
   Where online can I see what patch level I will get If I up to RELENG_7


Thanks, I've been wanting to know for some time now :stud


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Mar 16, 2009)

Only -p3 is a patch level.

Patch levels are only created on release branches, which means a tag with both major and minor versions: RELENG_6_4, RELENG_7_1 etc. Branches with only a major version number are still being developed for the next release: RELENG_6, RELENG_7 etc. They don't get patch levels as the code isn't frozen.

The number followed by the hashmark (#) is the number of times the kernel has been rebuilt in the same directory without running make cleanworld (good enough for the masses and yes I know the specifics). It has no relation to patch levels, code revisions or your cousin Bob.

Since there are no patch levels for RELENG_7, you can't tell.
For RELENG_6_4/RELENG_7_1 etc it's quite easy: if you csup and get something, then you should rebuild world and possibly kernel. /usr/src/UPDATING will then contain the patch level, like:

```
20090113:       p3      FreeBSD-SA-09:03.ntpd, FreeBSD-SA-09:04.bind
        Correct ntpd cryptographic signature bypass. [09]

        Correct BIND DNSSEC incorrect checks for malformed
        signatures. [09]
```


----------



## Erratus (Mar 16, 2009)

How can I know an actual patch level before csup to compare the level I have on my system?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2009)

Erratus said:
			
		

> How can I know an actual patch level before csup to compare the level I have on my system?



*uname -a*

The -pN is indeed a patch level, the #N is the number of times you've build the kernel/world without doing a *make clean*.


----------



## pronini (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello.

How can I get the complete list of patch levels and fixes in them for the specific FreeBSD version?

Thank you.


----------



## tangram (Jul 14, 2009)

Not 100% what you were looking for but read:
http://www.freebsd.org/security/
http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories.html

Also usefull updating information for FreeBSD STABLE users can be found at /usr/src/UPDATING.


----------



## pronini (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, that is close. I've already seen it before.

The thing I need is to see what is the latest patch level for the specified FreeBSD version and what changes are made. I need it to decide: whether i need to cvsup or not.


----------



## tangram (Jul 14, 2009)

Then just read /usr/src/UPDATING. If you don't have the file fetch the source code first.


----------



## aragon (Jul 14, 2009)

If you want to know what patch level your current source tree is at, look in /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh, or:


```
grep -E "^(REVISION|BRANCH)" /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
```

Obviously that is only accurate if you let csup run to completion.

To see what patchlevel is the latest before csupping, take a look at that same file in cvsweb on the tag you want.  eg. for RELENG_7_2:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh?only_with_tag=RELENG_7_2 (click the view: text link)


----------



## pronini (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you.

That's the thing.


----------

